# can all those makeup artists please....



## mommys-makeup (Sep 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd ask I have been a devoted visitor of makeup web sites, blogs etc etc. and have seen thousands of "pro makeup kits" and read tons of "makeup artists" blogs and seen tons of tutorials on you tube etc. YET not ONE of all those makeup artists has ever posted a video or pix of them on a "gig" or on "sight jobs" or applying makeup on models at runway shows or magazines as they all say, in fact I have barely seen any pix of makeup application jobs on brides, very few actually. Just thought I'd share my thoughts, I would much rather learn mua techniques and applications on OTHERS as apposed to THEMSELFS because let's face it we all can apply are own makeup pretty good but it's another thing to do fabulous makeup on others, any thoughts or someone correct me if I'm wrong.Oh and while everyone's lovely massive makeup collections and kits are very pretty to look at, they teach me nothing.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 14, 2011)

hmmmm...?


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 14, 2011)

im a real working makeup artist i have the website and fan page to prove it


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 24, 2011)

that's awesome and actually very motivating but my point is of hundreds of mua blogs and forums on other makeup sites as well, I asked the same question including here and  not one person answered me, (except you) and Im not talking about the very very few who have posted pix of their work, but I just want to see mua "at work" on these "on sight jobs" and "gigs" that they always talk about because to me that's more motivating and inspiring than just (sorry for saying) showing off thousands of dollars worth of makeup, hell I have tons of make up too. So thanx for your reply paparazziboy! sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 24, 2011)

You should check out Lisa Eldrige on Youtube she does TONS of really professional videos including makeup on models, and also rae morris although she has very few videos... Lisa is LEGIT and she's a renowned makeup artist and her videos are really helpful  
  	Im also a MUA and do videos on youtube but they're in french so I don't think that will help you very much lol


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome! That is what I was looking for!! Actual makeup application on OTHERS as opposed to yourself because that's not a problem, i want to know those techniques. Thanx for the info!


----------



## LC (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think you'll learn anything from pictures any more than you would have a collection photo.

  	It seems like posting these types of pics are more for fun rather than to learn anything (which, so are collection photos). Unless, you were wanting to see "in action" photos of the muas for credibility because there are a lot of girls out there who claim to be muas and aren't really  Also, I think the collection photos and videos go over better because most of the people watching them aren't aspiring makeup artists, but rather are makeup enthusiasts. I can see how an aspiring makeup artist may want to see set photos and videos rather than collection videos (although personally, i LOOOOVE seeing mac collection pics! lol)

  	being a makeup artist is my full time job...here are my pics & videos of me in action:










  	working on set of a feature film a day before i delivered...lol




  	body painting for a Lululemon event




  	halloween event...




  	teaching a class...




  	at a photoshoot...




  	another photoshoot...






  	me on the news talking about fall makeup trends...

http://fox.daytonsnewssource.com/shared/newsroom/morning/videos/vid_275.shtml
  	this link goes to another news clip of me

  	etc etc etc.


----------



## spunky (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a working make up artist, but I don't do youtube videos. My portfolio is linked under "tumblr" in my signature, and my facebook fan page is here. I do know what you mean though about girls claiming to be make up artists when they've only done makeup on themselves, and never a shoot/show/theatre/film etc. I agree with LC - this kind of photo is only really useful for credits and for the people involved in the shoot. It doesn't mean very much to anyone else.



 


	On a shoot for a Scottish clothing designer's lookbook shoot in Aberdeen.




	Working on a fashion show in Edinburgh




	Nightwalk S/S11 - You can just about see my finger tattoo which has become very useful for proving it's me in the photo!




	And the final product


----------

